# rescate documental



## sumogoo

Hallo! Ich mache gerade ein Praktikum bei einem Verlag, der u.a. 'rescates documentales' macht. Ich finde leider keine Entsprechung auf Deutsch. Es geht darum, dass Dokumente, Bilder, Akten, Bücher, Fotos, etc., die (unentdeckt, nicht wertgeschätzt, vernachlässigt, ohne Nutzen) im Privatbesitzt sind, einen historischen, kulturellen, literarischen Wert haben, in den Besitz von einem Verlag, Stiftung, Organisation, übergehen. Diese kümmert sich um die Aufbereitung, Auswertung, Sammlung, usw. von diesen Sachen und bringt dann z.B. ein Buch dazu heraus, oder macht eine Ausstellung usw. So dass diese Gegenständen der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert werden und Wissen entstehen kann. 

Ideen?
Vorschlägen?
Es muss keine wörtliche Lösung sein.

Danke!


----------



## Tonerl

Hier eine Idee, die dir hoffentlich ein wenig hilft ?!

rescates documentales
die Rettung von Dokumenten, Bildern, Akten, Büchern, Fotos, etc., die im Privatbesitz sind, um in den Besitz eines Verlages, einer Stiftung -oder einer Organisation, übergehen zu können.

Gruß


----------



## sumogoo

Tonerl said:


> Hier eine Idee, die dir hoffentlich ein wenig hilft ?!
> 
> rescates documentales
> die Rettung von Dokumenten, Bildern, Akten, Büchern, Fotos, etc., die im Privatbesitz sind, um in den Besitz eines Verlages, einer Stiftung -oder einer Organisation, übergehen zu können.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo! Vielen Dank! Aber hört sich das auf Deutsch nicht so an, als ob man die Dokumenten aus von einer Naturkatastrophe gerettet hätte?


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

Ich habe lange überlegt; die direkte Übersetzung ist wohl "Rettung", aber ich würde hier eher von "Sicherung" oder "Sicherstellung" von Dokumenten sprechen. Die Dokumente waren vorher in unbeachtetem, vernachlässigtem Zustand, und sie werden sichergestellt, um dann von einer Organisation sachgemäß aufbewahrt zu werden.


----------



## sumogoo

Sowka said:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich habe lange überlegt; die direkte Übersetzung ist wohl "Rettung", aber ich würde hier eher von "Sicherung" oder "Sicherstellung" von Dokumenten sprechen. Die Dokumente waren vorher in unbeachtetem, vernachlässigtem Zustand, und sie werden sichergestellt, um dann von einer Organisation sachgemäß aufbewahrt zu werden.




Danke fur die Antwort. Aber "Sicherung" hört sich für nach Archiv an, nach Wegschliessen. Und es geht genau um das Gegenteil: auswerten, nutzen, forschen, öffentlich machen.

Vielleicht sehe ich das ganze aber zu eng.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, ich verstehe das Problem.  Ich bin auch noch nicht glücklich mit meinen Vorschlägen. "Sicherstellung" ist eher etwas, was die Polizei macht. Ich schlaf noch einmal drüber, und bestimmt haben andere Forenmitglieder noch gute Ideen.


----------



## sumogoo

Sowka said:


> Ja, ich verstehe das Problem.  Ich bin auch noch nicht glücklich mit meinen Vorschlägen. "Sicherstellung" ist eher etwas, was die Polizei macht. Ich schlaf noch einmal drüber, und bestimmt haben andere Forenmitglieder noch gute Ideen.



Hahaha! Danke für die Mühe. Ich habe bis November Zeit. Überlege aber auch schon seit Wochen, habe meine ehem. Kollegen in einer Bibliothek gefragt und nichts.. Vielleicht weiss ein Kurator mehr.


----------



## Tonerl

sumogoo said:


> Hallo! Vielen Dank! Aber hört sich das auf Deutsch nicht so an, als ob man die Dokumenten aus von einer Naturkatastrophe gerettet hätte?


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass gewisse „ Dokumente, Bilder, Akten, Bücher, Fotos, etc.“, einen historischen, kulturellen, oder literarischen Wert für Verlage, Stiftungen und Organisationen haben, dann rechtfertigt das für mich den Ausdruck „retten/sicherstellen“ in jedem Falle und hat mit einer Naturkatastrophe wenig zu tun.

Wogegen es aber eine „Katastrophe“ sein könnte, wenn oben genannte Dinge verloren gingen ! 

Gruß


----------



## sumogoo

Mir ist immer noch nichts besseres eingefallen!


----------



## Alemanita

Mein Vorschlag, falls es noch keinen Fachbegriff gibt:

Sicherung von (privaten) Dokumenten (aus Privatbesitz).

Schau mal hier: Fachausschuss "Sicherung von Dokumenten zu Leben und Werk Karl Mays" – Karl-May-Wiki

Es heißt darin: Der Ausschuss hat die Aufgabe, die noch vorhandenen *Dokumente *zu Leben und Werk Karl Mays zu *ermitteln *und für die Forschung zu *sichern*. Angestrebt wird, von allen Dokumenten gute Kopien zu erhalten, diese zu *archivieren* und durch interne* Veröffentlichung und Aufbereitung der Forschung zugänglich* zu machen.


Sicherstellung ist freilich polizeilich oder behördlich.

Saludos.


----------

